# looking up PCA GA committee records



## SRoper (Feb 26, 2009)

How would I go about looking up past records for the PCA's Committee for the Review of Presbytery Records? Is there someone I can contact? Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 26, 2009)

You need to review the minutes of the GA. You could call the Stated Clerk's Office to buy copies, or if you are near a seminary, they may have a copy (RTS Jackson did).


----------



## SRoper (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, Fred! I called and was told that I can just order them from the PCA bookstore.

www.cepbookstore.com


----------

